
Free Machine Learning Library for .NET - TheLogothete
http://accord-framework.net/
======
junto
Minor trivia - Just in case you find the woman in the test image is seemingly
looking at you in a provocative manner, it is because the original source
image is from a Playboy photo, published in 1972. Its usage as a test image
has stirred controversy for a number of years:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna)

[http://tech.velmont.net/the-lena-standard-test-image-full-
ve...](http://tech.velmont.net/the-lena-standard-test-image-full-version/)
NSFW

~~~
bitwize
I think the only mature, sensible response to the Lenna "controversy" was that
of Deanna Needell and Rachel Ward, who published an image-processing paper
using a test image of Fabio instead.

------
Mafana0
They have an excellent tutorial [0] that shows using Accord.NET to implement a
well known paper called "A tutorial on Principal Components Analysis" [1]. I
highly recommend reading them both for anyone who doesn't know much about that
field because they give a very good idea of how stuff like facial recognition,
image compression, ...etc work.

[0]: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1210.7463](http://arxiv.org/abs/1210.7463) [1]:
[http://www.cs.otago.ac.nz/cosc453/student_tutorials/principa...](http://www.cs.otago.ac.nz/cosc453/student_tutorials/principal_components.pdf)

------
gene-h
Does it work with mono?

~~~
Mafana0
Yes, it does.

Source and build instructions: [https://github.com/accord-
net/framework](https://github.com/accord-net/framework)

